# M-Audio Studiophile BX5a versus BX5a Deluxe?



## blessingx

Has anyone heard these side-by-side? With the older non-deluxe selling for substantially less ($150 v. $280 and up), curious if it is worth the difference? Driver size and W output appear same.

http://www.m-audio.com/products/en_u...phileBX5a.html

http://www.m-audio.com/products/en_u...X5aDeluxe.html


----------



## Alpha 1 Omega

was over a t guitar center yesterday and they had both they sound the same I think its a look thing not a sound upgrade.


----------



## blessingx

Thanks for the test [size=small]α[/size]1Ω. I really appreciate it. Mind if I ask what you thought of the signiture?


----------



## Alpha 1 Omega

very flat but they need a very clean source..

 good highs and clean and powerful lows.


----------



## blessingx

Thanks.


----------



## Lipaz

The main difference can be read here:
M-AUDIO - Studiophile BX5a - 70 Watt Bi-Amplified Studio Reference Monitors
M-AUDIO - Studiophile BX5a Deluxe - 70-watt Bi-amplified Studio Reference Monitors

 "The Studiophile BX5a Deluxe monitors update the best-selling M-Audio BX5a system with a variety of enhancements. The updated waveguide delivers excellent imaging. A new low-frequency transducer provides well-defined bass. Custom amplifier tuning enhances the integration between the high and low frequencies, delivering refined spectral balance and a smoother response. An elegant new industrial design completes the package."

 I think in a category like this it is very hard to recognize any kind of slight difference with your ear. (It's not a change from Bx5a to Adam A7).

 Both should serve a home-studio very well! If you have money, go for the newest.

 Furthermore, look at this video...
YouTube - BT - This Binary Universe Interview from M-Audio
 I know it's a commercial, but if these "older" monitors were good for mixing an orchestral-electronic album like "This Binary Universe", should be good for you too. And if you want real bass imaging, buy a BX10s as well. I think is a cost-effective 2.1 studio monitor set (real monitors in every sense of the word) for your home, than a much more expensive pair of monitors, even if they had better sound (but you can't afford it).


----------

